# [SOLVED] ESXI 5.0 Kernel + xtables-addons

## soban_

Probuje skompiowac na swoim VPSie na esxi paczke xtables-addons. Zaczynaja sie schody tutaj:

```
emerge -vq xtables-addons

...

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/work/xtables-addons-1.39/extensions/compat_xtables.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/work/xtables-addons-1.39/extensions] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.16-gentoo'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/work/xtables-addons-1.39/extensions'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/work/xtables-addons-1.39'

>>> Failed to emerge net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39:

 *   Please, enable CONFIG_CONNECTOR if you wish to receive userspace notifications from pknock through netlink/connector

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE should be provided by the kernel. Skipping its build...

 * ERROR: net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/work/xtables-addons-1.39/extensions'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39/work/xtables-addons-1.39'
```

Na szybko uzylem genkernela bo problem mialem przy starcie z lsmod samego kernela. Czy moze ktos z Was polecic jakis kernel do tego ewentualnie jak rozwiazac ten problem? W kernelu niby mam:

```
  x Symbol: NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE [=m]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: "TEE" - packet cloning to alternate destination

Defined at net/netfilter/Kconfig:563

Depends on: NET [=y] && INET [=y] && NETFILTER [=y] && NETFILTER_XTABLES [=m] && NETFILTER_ADVANCED [=y] && (IPV6 [=m] || IPV6 [=m]=n)

Location:

    -> Networking support (NET [=y])

     -> Networking options

     -> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER [=y])

         -> Core Netfilter Configuration

           -> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES [=m])
```

Jednak blad nadal jest. Byc moze to wynika ze zlej konfiguracji kernela, dlatego z ciekawosic pytam czy ktos mial z Was z tym stycznosc i czy moze jakas konfiguracje standardowa kernela polecic + toolsy do tego.

----------

## Jacekalex

TEE przez jakiś czas było i w kernelu i w xtables równocześnie, i na tym się potrafił xtables z ebuilda wywalić.

Poza tym co to za jajo?

Pytam, bo w ebuildach najmłodsza wersja xtables to ~1,39, która u mnie od jakiegoś czasu w ogóle nie zamierzała się skompilować na świeżych jajkach, dlatego mam kompilowaną z palca, (wersję 1.42) w ten sposób:

```
cd /usr/src/xtables*

./configure --enable-static --prefix=/usr --with-kbuild=/usr/src/linux

make 

make install
```

i ten działa bez problemu (do następnego jajka wezmę 1.43 - już jest).

http://xtables-addons.sourceforge.net/

Edyta:

Mam najnowszą 1.43 i wsio chodzi prawidłowo, włącznie z Geoip, któregó konfiguracja (bazy adresów IP) stała się banalnie prosta:

```
/usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_dl

  /usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build -D /usr/share/xt_geoip *.csv
```

W poprzednich wersjach (1.2* i 1.3*) było z tym znacznie więcej roboty...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jul 17, 2012 10:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

To jest wersja kernela: 

```
uname -a

Linux soban-vps 3.2.16-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Jul 13 21:10:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Jednak po rozpakowaniu i odpaleniu:

```
wget http://ignum.dl.sourceforge.net/project/xtables-addons/Xtables-addons/1.43/xtables-addons-1.43.tar.xz

tar -xf xtables-addons-1.43.tar.xz

cd xtables-addons-1.43

./configure --enable-static --prefix=/usr --with-kbuild=/usr/src/linux 

make 

make install

iptables -I INPUT -m geoip ! --src-cc PL -j DROP

Could not open /usr/share/xt_geoip/LE/PL.iv4: No such file or directory

iptables v1.4.13: Could not read geoip database
```

Zas jesli chodzi o:

```
 /usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build -D /usr/share/xt_geoip *.csv

Target directory /usr/share/xt_geoip does not exist.
```

/usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_dl  <- to sie poprawnie wykonalo.

Dlatego pytam sie, czy ktos moze juz bawil sie z ESXi i ma oczyszczonego kernela, bo wydaje mi sie ze to w nim tkwi problem. 

//EDIT

Z emerge jednak tez poszlo, wystarczylo:

```
USE="-modules" emerge -av xtables-addons
```

Jednak blad jest nadal ten sam, nigdy z tym doswiadczenia nie mialem wiec teraz mysle ze to ja cos zwalilem : P chyba tutaj tkwi problem, zeby zaladowac cala baze "Could not read geoip database", wiec na razie googlam.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Soban wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Target directory /usr/share/xt_geoip does not exist.
> ```
> ...

 

Wczoraj z palca zrobiłem folder, bo też tak miauczał:

```
mkdir -p /usr/share/xt_geoip
```

Bbbaaaaarrrrrddddzzzzoooo tttttrrrrruuuuuudddddnnnnneeeee, prawda?  :Smile: 

```
/usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_dl

--2012-07-14 15:38:22--  http://geolite.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoIPv6.csv.gz

Translacja geolite.maxmind.com... 174.36.207.186

Łączenie się z geolite.maxmind.com|174.36.207.186|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 477742 (467K) [application/octet-stream]

Zapis do: `GeoIPv6.csv.gz'

100%[======================================>] 477.742      431K/s   w  1,1s    

2012-07-14 15:38:24 (431 KB/s) - zapisano `GeoIPv6.csv.gz' [477742/477742]

--2012-07-14 15:38:26--  http://geolite.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoIPCountryCSV.zip

Ponowne użycie połączenia do geolite.maxmind.com:80.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 2440632 (2,3M) [application/zip]

Zapis do: `GeoIPCountryCSV.zip'

100%[======================================>] 2.440.632    963K/s   w  2,5s    

2012-07-14 15:38:28 (963 KB/s) - zapisano `GeoIPCountryCSV.zip' [2440632/2440632]

FINISHED --2012-07-14 15:38:28--

Total wall clock time: 6,0s

Downloaded: 2 files, 2,8M in 3,6s (801 KB/s)

Archive:  GeoIPCountryCSV.zip

  inflating: GeoIPCountryWhois.csv
```

```
  /usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build -D /usr/share/xt_geoip *.csv

179806 entries total

    0 IPv6 ranges for A1 Anonymous Proxy

  345 IPv4 ranges for A1 Anonymous Proxy

    0 IPv6 ranges for A2 Satellite Provider

 1628 IPv4 ranges for A2 Satellite Provider

    1 IPv6 ranges for AD Andorra

   26 IPv4 ranges for AD Andorra

   18 IPv6 ranges for AE United Arab Emirates

  406 IPv4 ranges for AE United Arab Emirates

    2 IPv6 ranges for AF Afghanistan

  215 IPv4 ranges for AF Afghanistan

    0 IPv6 ranges for AG Antigua and Barbuda

  118 IPv4 ranges for AG Antigua and Barbuda

    0 IPv6 ranges for AI Anguilla

.......

    9 IPv6 ranges for ZM Zambia

   78 IPv4 ranges for ZM Zambia

    7 IPv6 ranges for ZW Zimbabwe

   92 IPv4 ranges for ZW Zimbabwe
```

```
iptables -I INPUT -m geoip ! --src-cc PL -j DROP && echo dziala || echo "nie działa"

dziala
```

SOA#1

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

SOA #16

```
/usr/libexec/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build -D /usr/share/xt_geoip *.csv 

...

    9 IPv6 ranges for ZM Zambia

   78 IPv4 ranges for ZM Zambia

    7 IPv6 ranges for ZW Zimbabwe

   92 IPv4 ranges for ZW Zimbabwe

iptables -I INPUT -m geoip ! --src-cc PL -j DROP && echo dziala || echo "nie działa"

iptables v1.4.13: Couldn't load target `standard':No such file or directory

Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.

nie działa
```

Trudne moze i nie jest, ale problematyczne - myslalem ze emerge zalatwi calosc.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iptables v1.4.13: Couldn't load target `standard':No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Co za xtables-addons masz w tej chwili i skąd?

Ja mam kompilowane z palca, i chodzi.

Zobacz w dmesg, co jest grane.

Może w jaju czegoś brakuje do xtables? 

Jakiś inny moduł z xtables, np TARPIT czy DELUDE działa?

Czy gremialnie wszystkie nie działąją?Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Jul 15, 2012 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Wiesz co? Z tego i z tego wywala ten sam blad - bo przed chwila przetestowalem (palca/emerge). Wiec raczej przyczyna tkwi w kernelu, zaraz bede szukac i dam znac jak cos znajde. Jakiegos how-to nie ma do tego?

//EDIT

LOL, przed chwila zrekompilowalem (emerge -vq iptables) iptables i smiga, dzieki @Jacekalex za cierpliwosc i za pomoc.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .....
> 
> //EDIT
> ...

 

Niezgodność nagłówków kernela i iptables (jedne i drugie z dwóch rożnych parafii)?

Zdaża się, choć xtables chyba  powinno się wywalić na kompilacji w takim przypadku.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Dobra, jestem zmuszony odnowic temat. Skompilowalem nowego kernela w ktorym oczywiscie jako modul jest tee. Jednak teraz wyala mi taki:

```
iptables -I INPUT -m geoip ! --src-cc PL -j DROP

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
```

Rekompilowalem juz 

```
USE="-modules" emerge -av xtables-addons iptables
```

Blad jednak jest nadal taki sam, jakies pomysly? (-: Ewentualnie co moge zapodac, co moze naprowadzic na trop bledu. Tak sie prezentuje moj kernel:

```
CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="srvbi"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_UNINLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MEMTEST=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_CLEANCACHE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON=m

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=m

CONFIG_IDE_GD=m

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=y

CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_IGB=y

CONFIG_IGBVF=y

CONFIG_IXGBEVF=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_VMXNET3=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=y

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT=y

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=y

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=m

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_UIO=y

CONFIG_STAGING=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_ACL=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_ENCRYPTED_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y
```

Cos przeoczylem w nim?

----------

## Jacekalex

A co mowi na temat błędu:

dmesg i logi systemowe?

Bo prawdopodobnie coś namieszales z jajem.

Sprobuj z palca załadować moduł geoip, i zobacz, jaki będzie rezultat.

```
modprobe -v xt_geoip
```

----------

## soban_

```
soban-org linux # modprobe -v xt_geoip

FATAL: Module xt_geoip not found.
```

dmesg:

```
[261554.983302] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[261554.983335] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[261554.983389] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[261554.983420] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[261621.075336] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[261621.075388] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[261621.075493] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[261621.075538] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[261644.144118] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[261644.144171] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[261644.144318] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[261644.144366] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[261685.877650] authserver[10777]: segfault at 4d0 ip 00007f54975533b4 sp 00007fffb29c3f20 error 4 in libmysqlclient_r.so.16.0.0.dpkg-new (deleted)[7f54974f8000+1d0000]

[262260.689108] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262260.689158] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262260.689285] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262260.689329] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262452.825769] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262452.825816] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262452.825948] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262452.825997] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262483.535987] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262483.536024] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262483.536098] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262483.536137] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262603.136387] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262603.136443] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262603.136550] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262603.136593] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262638.297538] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262638.297589] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262638.297707] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262638.297761] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262757.753457] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262757.753491] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262757.753544] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262757.753576] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262926.265000] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262926.265047] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[262926.265155] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[262926.265198] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[265255.368723] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[265255.368759] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[265255.368835] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[265255.368868] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[283190.027439] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[283190.027474] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[283190.027552] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[283190.027584] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[289783.847614] worldserver[19599] general protection ip:1229a38 sp:7f047b3fca38 error:0 in worldserver[400000+11c8000]

[295225.281285] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_register_matches

[295225.281332] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_register_matches

[295225.281434] xt_geoip: disagrees about version of symbol xtnu_unregister_matches

[295225.281484] xt_geoip: Unknown symbol xtnu_unregister_matches
```

No chyba jednak jest problem z modulem tym.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jezeli to jest kernel powyżej 3.2.x - to u mnie w ogóle xtables z rosliny nie chciało się kompilować, dlatego mam kompilowanego ręcznie.

A jeśli puściłeś przez emerge z flaga -modules, to zgodnie z życzeniem nie zbudowal modułów, emerge jest grzeczny, i życzenie administratora jest dla niego rozkazem  :Very Happy: 

weź, zajrzyj sobie do wyniku:

```
equery u xtables-addons
```

Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Jul 16, 2012 11:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

```
linux # equery u xtables-addons

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-firewall/xtables-addons-1.39:

 U I

 + - modules                    : Build the kernel modules

 + + xtables_addons_account     : ACCOUNT target is a high performance accounting system for large local networks

 + + xtables_addons_chaos       : CHAOS target causes confusion on the other end by doing odd things with incoming packets

 - - xtables_addons_checksum    : CHECKSUM target computes and fills in the checksum in a packet that lacks a checksum

 + + xtables_addons_condition   : matches if a specific condition variable is (un)set

 + + xtables_addons_delude      : DELUDE target will reply to a SYN packet with SYN-ACK, and to all other packets with an RST

 + + xtables_addons_dhcpmac     : DHCPMAC target/match in conjunction with ebtables can be used to completely change all MAC addresses from and to a

                                  VMware-based virtual machine

 - - xtables_addons_dnetmap     : DNETMAP target  allows dynamic two-way 1:1 mapping of IPv4 subnets

 - - xtables_addons_echo        : ECHO target sends back all packets it received

 + + xtables_addons_fuzzy       : matches a rate limit based on a fuzzy logic controller (FLC)

 + + xtables_addons_geoip       : match a packet by its source or destination country

 - - xtables_addons_gradm       : match packets based on grsecurity RBAC status

 + + xtables_addons_iface       : match allows to check interface states

 + + xtables_addons_ipmark      : IPMARK target allows mark a received packet basing on its IP address

 + + xtables_addons_ipp2p       : matches certain packets in P2P flows

 - - xtables_addons_ipset6      : enables build of ipset-6.x related modules and tools

 + + xtables_addons_ipv4options : match against a set of IPv4 header options

 + + xtables_addons_length2     : matches the length of a packet against a specific value or range of values

 + + xtables_addons_logmark     : LOGMARK target will log packet and connection marks to syslog

 + + xtables_addons_lscan       : match detects simple low-level scan attemps based upon the packet's contents

 + + xtables_addons_pknock      : match implements so-called "port knocking", a stealthy system for network authentication

 + + xtables_addons_psd         : match attempts to detect TCP and UDP port scans (derived from Solar Designer's scanlogd)

 + + xtables_addons_quota2      : match implements a named counter which can be increased or decreased on a per-match basis

 + + xtables_addons_rawnat      : The RAWSNAT and RAWDNAT targets provide stateless network address translation

 + + xtables_addons_steal       : STEAL target is like DROP, but does not throw an error when used in the OUTPUT chain

 + + xtables_addons_sysrq       : SYSRQ target allows to remotely trigger sysrq on the local machine over the network

 + + xtables_addons_tarpit      : TARPIT target captures and holds incoming TCP connections using no local per-connection resources

 + + xtables_addons_tee         : TEE target will clone a packet and redirect this clone to another machine on the local network segment
```

Wersja kernela

```
linux # uname -a

Linux soban 3.4.4-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 16 18:28:49 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Czyli mowisz zebym lepiej z palca tym razem polecial niz z portage?

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbować możesz.

W roślinie jest prehistoryczna wersja 1.39, na stronie xtables jest 1.43.

U mnie 1.43 chodzi bez problemu.

Przepis na kompilację masz tutaj.

A to mój  kernel, na którym w tej chwili działa ten cały bajzel.   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Jednak instalacja z emerge to porazka, masz racje trzeba instalowac z palca. Smiga znowu jak trzeba - thx again, and again, and again... (-:

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba juz lepiej wlozyc w to troche wysilku, poprawic ebuilda i wyslac na bugzille. Tak to juz dziala.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Chyba juz lepiej wlozyc w to troche wysilku, poprawic ebuilda i wyslac na bugzille. Tak to juz dziala.

 

Żebym wiedział, jak to zrobić dobrze i fachowo, to chętnie.

Ale z xtables jest drobny szczegół, który upodabnia sposob budowy do mplayera.

W stadnardowym ebuildzie masz flagi, i czasem się taka kompilacja wykłada, jak czegoś tam nie ma w systemie, lub jest w innej wersji.

Tymczasem odpalając .configure, make i make install, widze, ze mplayer sam sobie sprawdza, jakie biblioteki sa, jakich nie ma, i czaasami  łatwiej skompilować go z palca, niż z ebuilda.

Skrypt konfiguracyjny xtables też sam sie dopasowuje do sytuacji w systemie, jest w systemie ipv6 - to włączy ipv6, i np nie wywali się na kompilacji dlatego, że ma kompilować moduł TEE, ktory jest już w kernelu.

( w ostatniej wersji to niby poprawili, ale u mnie nie zadzialało, może dlatego, ze mam ten moduł wbudowany statycznie w jajo, może powód byl inny).

Więc, jeśli zmienię numerek w ebuildzie starszej wersji, to nie jest zanda sensowna robota, jak napiszę ebuilda na 3 linijki, w stylu configure..; nmake; make install, to sie zupelnie nie nadaje na Bugzillę (za duzy poziom lamerstwa), a za slabo znam składnie ebuildów, żeby to zrobić tak, jak chciałbym, aby dzialało, postępując równocześnie zgodnie z zasadami Developerów Gentoo.

W dodatku już raz próbowalem poprawić ebuilda do xtables - i niestety wnie udalo mi się to, dlatego zaciagnąłem i skompilowalem z palca.

Ale może kiedyś zacznę?

PS:

Już jest wersja 1.45 xtables-addons, coś błyskawicznie po 1.43 pokazały się 2 wersje, pewnie poprawiali jakieś błędy.

Aktualizacja chyba wskazana...

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

